# Meet Beau



## Cristina (Jul 2, 2012)

Just a couple of picture of Beau and my Lab Ben, they never seem to stay still long enough to get a good photo of them, I have tons of blurry ones though which pretty much sums things up nicely around here lately, maybe I should post them ??? lol.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

hello Beau and Ben  great photies


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Beau is beautiful!! ;D Welcome to V heaven Cristina. I can see the mischief in those little eyes already!!  Ozkar, Astro and little Zsa Zsa send Beau and Ben a big Roo Roo roo from downunder!


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Gorgeous photos Cristina,and Beau is beautiful. I bet he snuggles up to his new best friend all the time.


----------



## SweetCaroline (Jul 26, 2011)

What a handsome pair! Looks like they are best buddies already. Congratulations! -C.


----------



## dmp (Jan 23, 2012)

I Love them! Congrats!!


----------



## littlelulu (Jun 21, 2011)

Great shots! Looks like your pups are going to be best buds!


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

Beau is a doll!!! And Ben seems like a sweetheart. Love that they're already snuggling. Enjoy every minute of vizsla puppyhood!


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Welcome Cristina, Ben & Beau

Great Pics and have fun with us on this great site  

Hobbsy


----------

